# Beau Soir - with Choir. Is it available?



## De Squash Mode (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi

I am looking for a version of Beau Soir (Debussy) but choral as a recording. I have found a version on Youtube by a choir performing in a choral competition but a recording? Zero Luck.

I hope some of you guys out there could help me out because I do feel it is out there somewhere but I've hit walls and blanks.

Please help


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Try a few search engines you may get a free d/l


----------



## De Squash Mode (Jan 8, 2010)

Andante said:


> Try a few search engines you may get a free d/l


Tried it mate. Nothing at all.

I'm really desperate for this. I think, maybe, it hasn't been done - yet...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry that I can't help someone here may be able to


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Well you could just take your favorite/best quality of the youtube videos and go to http://www.listentoyoutube.com/. That's what I usually do.. It makes an .mp3 of the audio for you..


----------



## De Squash Mode (Jan 8, 2010)

andruini said:


> Well you could just take your favorite/best quality of the youtube videos and go to http://www.listentoyoutube.com/. That's what I usually do.. It makes an .mp3 of the audio for you..


LOL

Already done that, but the best quality isn't absolutely perfect and I was hoping it was around somewhere (that somebody knows of) and I could be helped out.


----------



## De Squash Mode (Jan 8, 2010)

Andante said:


> Sorry that I can't help someone here may be able to


Thanks anyway andante


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

De Squash Mode said:


> LOL
> 
> Already done that, but the best quality isn't absolutely perfect and I was hoping it was around somewhere (that somebody knows of) and I could be helped out.


Well, sorry, I can't offer any more help than that..


----------

